# Treadmills



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Thinking about getting a treadmill for the house so that I will get out of bed in the morning and start some fasted cardio before work. ill never be ****d to do it outside at 6am, so a treadmill seems like the only realistic option.

I don't want to spend a few hundred quid on one..There are stacks going on gumtree for around 150.. Im a bit hesitant that they will be crap. I couldnt care less if it doesnt have the fatest and greatest tech, if it is sturdy enough and goes reasonably fast I will be happy enough.

Have any of you had any success with cheap and nasty Treadmills bought second hand?


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ye, I got one on eBay for 150, pretty good one tho... Emailed the people asking them to come hve a look before I started bidding etc... All was good so I went for it.... Used it a hand full of times, had it few years so well worth the money  noooooot


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

buy a stepper and do hiit on it .


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

buy a bike and ride to work if possible.

morning cardio that pays for itself by saving you petrol


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> buy a stepper and do hiit on it .


Would these not be pricier than a treadmill?



a.notherguy said:


> buy a bike and ride to work if possible.
> 
> morning cardio that pays for itself by saving you petrol


Would love to, bit too far, bad roads and I car share!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zola said:


> Would these not be pricier than a treadmill?


my mrs has just bought a gym stepper for 7 quid on ebay .


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

ha, thought you meant a step machine!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I've never used a stepper before, not sure if I could hack HiiT first thing in morning, I prefer running and I could probably could handle steady state better first thing.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

el bumpo


----------

